# All natural hospital birth. Anyone else want to join me?



## MrsHudson

Hello! I hope there's some other to join me over here. Seems kind of quiet. 

Anyways, I am 35 weeks and plan to have an all natural birth. This is my first baby so would love to have some encouragement from other ladies. DH and I have been trained in the Bradley method and he has been beyond amazing trying to learn everything he can. He even suggested we practice more labor positions we haven't tried yet. 

Being so close to my EDD, I'm stating to get worried. Hoping there's some other mommies around like me.


----------



## Tink1o5

I am hoping to have another natural hospital birth. With my last pregnancy I labored at home as long as possible. By time I got to the hospital I was 8.5cm dilated. I gave birth completely natural. Sadly I had a postpartum hemorrhage 8 hours after having him. I'm hoping to skip that part this time lol. I think I'm still wanting to labor at home as long as I can. It was so much more relaxed and comfortable for me.


----------



## MrsHudson

Hi Tink! That's my plan as well. I just want to be at home as long as possible. The hospital I deliver at is about twenty minutes away, so we're also preparing for the slim chance I might give birth in the car. Hopefully not though. 

I hope you don't hemmorage again too! Was it hard for you to get through the stages of labor at home?


----------



## Tink1o5

I'm lucky that my hospital is only about 10 minutes away! My last pregnancy it was 40 minutes away and when we left the house there was a blizzard!!

Honestly I feel like I handled laboring at home wonderfully. It's a much more relaxing experience and you are much more open to moving around freely. Plus I hopped in the bath in some warm water which was amazing!


----------



## Tink1o5

By the way I just noticed you are also in Colorado!?


----------



## MrsHudson

That's so good to hear! I plan to be in water as much as possible. I'm a water person anyways, pregnant or not haha. 

Yes I am! I'm on here on my phone so it doesn't show me the info about people for some reason. Just the names and signatures. We moved to Thornton from Littleton back in November. I grew up in Arvada though. Where are you at?


----------



## MrsG09

Hey MrsH!! I'm April in our Aug FB group! We're also doing Bradley (2 weeks left!) and planning for a natural birth in the hospital. I completely understand the start of worrying, I've been doing the same. I know how badly I want to do this naturally. DH's awesome in the moment on so many things, but practicing techniques ahead of time, he's been pretty worthless lol. It's frustrated me, even though I know deep down I'll be able to rely on him when the time comes. I just wish he could take practicing seriously!!! The thing I think will be on my side is we are using a midwife practice, and they have really helped to create a natural childbirth view on the l&d ward of the hospital. We shall see!!


----------



## Tink1o5

MrsHudson said:


> That's so good to hear! I plan to be in water as much as possible. I'm a water person anyways, pregnant or not haha.
> 
> Yes I am! I'm on here on my phone so it doesn't show me the info about people for some reason. Just the names and signatures. We moved to Thornton from Littleton back in November. I grew up in Arvada though. Where are you at?


I'm in Denver. I'm not originally from here, but my husband is. I moved out to Colorado 8 years ago.


----------



## MrsHudson

Hey April!!!! I forgot you had said you were doing the Bradley method as well. For us, I'm the one that sucks at practicing. I get really active when he gets home and get caught up doing other things. But.... Tonight I'm going to do it and also practice my squats. I desperately need to do that. Your practice sounds a lot like mine. My midwives are really good at keeping things natural at the hospital. They will not offer me pain meds per my birth plan so that's nice. 

Tink that's awesome! We're super close to Denver as I'm sure you know :)


----------



## bombshellmom

Hi! Hope I can join!!

After having an epidural with DD I decided this time around i do not want it! not only did it hurt worse than labor to get the needle in my back, but it didn't even work completely! My freaking arms went numb!! And I couldn't walk for 3 days after it because my back was in so much pain!

<3 I see you're due soon!


----------



## MrsHudson

Of course you can join! That's exactly what I'm afraid of. I don't know about you ladies but part of me doesn't know if it's really a good thing for baby to be exposed to. I know tons of babies are and do just fine but you never know. 

I'm also deathly afraid of needles so that going into my back scares me.


----------



## bombshellmom

MrsHudson said:


> Of course you can join! That's exactly what I'm afraid of. I don't know about you ladies but part of me doesn't know if it's really a good thing for baby to be exposed to. I know tons of babies are and do just fine but you never know.
> 
> I'm also deathly afraid of needles so that going into my back scares me.

I know right! I'm so glad I wasn't paralyzed from it or something crazy! Are you planning a homebirth, water birth, etc? :)

I'm scared for the pain. I've been diagnosed with a panic disorder recently so I'm worried I'll be having panic attacks lol..
How do you feel about the pain?


----------



## MrsG09

I, too, have often wondered if the drugs are really a good thing for the baby to be exposed to. Research just seems so questionable to me, considering full, adequate studies aren't generally done in pregnancy due to ethical reasons. 

And while I don't do too bad with needles, putting one in to my already bad back scares me to death!!!


----------



## MrsHudson

Bombshell mom they do make you sign that waiver about potentially disabling you but I don't think that's really something that occurs often. If it does they certainly don't say anything about it haha. This sounds totally weird but I'm kind of anxious for the pain to start. I've had so many BH contractions lately I'm ready to feel that "oh this is definitely labor" feeling. As far as managing it, our Bradley method classes made me feel quite capable of handling the pain. Our instructor who is also a doula said that during every labor she's seen (and her own) there's a point where the women says "I can't do this anymore" and from her experience the baby is generally born within a half hour. So knowing that makes it more manageable in my mind. 

April I know there's a lot of factors that have changed in the world to make certain things more prevalent but to me, epidurals have to play a role in that.


----------



## bombshellmom

MrsHudson said:


> Bombshell mom they do make you sign that waiver about potentially disabling you but I don't think that's really something that occurs often. If it does they certainly don't say anything about it haha. This sounds totally weird but I'm kind of anxious for the pain to start. I've had so many BH contractions lately I'm ready to feel that "oh this is definitely labor" feeling. As far as managing it, our Bradley method classes made me feel quite capable of handling the pain. Our instructor who is also a doula said that during every labor she's seen (and her own) there's a point where the women says "I can't do this anymore" and from her experience the baby is generally born within a half hour. So knowing that makes it more manageable in my mind.
> 
> April I know there's a lot of factors that have changed in the world to make certain things more prevalent but to me, epidurals have to play a role in that.

Wow! That's good to know though! :) I remember with DD I was thinking I was never going to do this again the pain was horrible, that's all I remember but I forgot kinda how it feels and look here we are now lol!


----------



## sunnydee

I'm hoping to have a natural hospital birth too. The hospital seems pretty relaxed and I'm going to make sure they don't keep offering drugs! I would also like to stay at home as long as possible but I'm afraid that I won't know when it's the right time to go and end up there either too early or too late!


----------



## bombshellmom

sunnydee said:


> I'm hoping to have a natural hospital birth too. The hospital seems pretty relaxed and I'm going to make sure they don't keep offering drugs! I would also like to stay at home as long as possible but I'm afraid that I won't know when it's the right time to go and end up there either too early or too late!

Hahaa!! Girl, I know what you mean. Literally if my water hadn't of broke after my first contraction I would have had my baby in the toilet! I literally thought I had to poop. I remember thinking " omg this is the worst diarrhea of my life!!!!" LOL


----------



## MrsHudson

Sunnydee I know what you mean. We have this guide from our classes that help DH recognize the transition part of labor and when we need to go in. There is still a chance if I deliver fast it'd be in the car but we're willing to take it. I have a Tupperware box full of old towels and pee pads in case that happens. We figure well put the pee pad underneath me no matter what in case my water breaks.


----------



## LockandKey

I would like to join too please :)

I had an almost natural birth with my son in a birthing center attached to a hospital with a midwife delivering my him.

I had a very slow labor with DS, 30 hrs of prodromal labor and 6 hrs of active labor, so after 2 nights of contractions and no sleep I broke down and asked for the epidural. I really needed the rest, but had it shut off after an hr. I wanted to be able to let my instincts and body do as they needed, and push when I felt the urge, which I was able to do :) but this time I'm really hoping to go med free!

I really hope I dont have to deal with slow labor again. It was a nightmare. The only way I got through it was deciding to go home after I was checked and told I was only 4 cms dilated, and then staying home eating and walking around or doing as I pleased in my own home.


----------



## MrsHudson

Hi lockandkey! Wow I totally don't blame you for getting an epi in that situation. Something very similar happened to my friend. She just didn't have the energy anymore. How was your experience in a birthing center? For our next baby I want to look into that or even at home. DH is a little weary of doing it at home though. You know they say second babies come a lot faster so I hope that's the case for you!


----------



## LockandKey

oh, haha, I'm expecting our 3rd. DS was my 2nd. I was in active labor with DD, my first for over 19 hours and had the epi then too. For some reason DS decided he wanted to come down the birth canal sideways, which slowed everything way down, but the pushing stage was far better than with DD. I had DS pushed out in 30 mins, so that is an improvement.

With DD, I was in a military hospital with an OB, and I had an episiotomy and a ton of other interventions that weren't necessary, it was a nightmare, but my experience with a birthing center was amazing, which is why I'm so comfortable going back again and trusting them. 

They played soothing music for me, helped me get up and walk around, did pressure points on my back to help relieve the pain during contractions. They had a deep soaking tub for me, and they were so willing to get involved and help, and didn't push intervention or medication unless I asked for it or really needed it.

During my pushing, my midwife dumped warm water over my lady bits, and then did a perineal massage between pushes, which stretched me out naturally and kept me from tearing, and I walked away from DS's birth stitch free :)


----------



## MrsHudson

Oh gotch'ya! Silly me I didn't even look at your signature haha. I still hope it goes easier. It's amazing how every pregnancy and birth is different. The birth center sounds amazing. Our hospital is pretty good about all natural but they still make me nervous. I just don't see giving birth as a medical event unless something is wrong.


----------



## ElmaWG

MrsHudson said:


> Our instructor who is also a doula said that during every labor she's seen (and her own) there's a point where the women says "I can't do this anymore" and from her experience the baby is generally born within a half hour.

This is exactly what happened for me. I wanted (and had) a natural birth, but there was a point when I told my husband I thought I might need an epidural. And then the very next contraction I had the unmistakable urge to push. Baby was born 15 min later. 

The advice to stay home as long as possible is spot on. Though if I lived more that 20 min away, I would be a bit nervous about it. If it's day time, maybe you could drive to a nice park near the hospital and wait/relax there, then head the hospital when it's really bad. 

When I give birth to DS2 labor should be faster (was fairly fast first time around), so I was advised to get to the hospital earlier. But I live very close, so I will ignore that advise I wait it out at home or work. :haha:


----------



## MrsHudson

It does make me a bit nervous and what really stinks is that's the only place my midwives deliver. We actually have a good hospital about five minutes away! But my step dad was at the hospital I deliver at for emergency surgery Friday and I decided to see how fast I could make it there. I made it in 10 minutes. I told DH he better be hauling you know what with the hazards on haha. 

I'm happy to hear you had such success with you first baby! I hope it goes that well for me.


----------



## jlw617

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I've had 2 births so far, my first was about 8 1/2 years ago and I didn't know better about anything! I got an epi very shortly after I got to the hospital, and had an episiotomy, my second I didn't really plan on having an epi but after I stopped progressing and they broke my waters, I was in immense pain. But this time it was a different kind then the first one I had, I could still feel the urge to push and definitely got to the point even on the epi where I felt like I couldn't do this anymore! This time I'm hoping to go completely drug free! I've delivered in a different state each time lol (my DH served in the army for 8years) I'm hoping this time since it's a top rated mom/baby hospital, combined with having a midwife and experience that I can avoid it this time around.

Ps. I was born in Colorado and my father lives in Arvada along with other family in Loveland and Denver ;)


----------



## MrsHudson

Hi jlw! I hope this next birth is different for you! What made you decide against a epi this time?


----------



## jlw617

MrsHudson said:


> Hi jlw! I hope this next birth is different for you! What made you decide against a epi this time?

A few different things, first the older I've gotten, the more naturally minded I've become but the feeling I had last time in my birth was very empowering so to speak...just actually feeling the urge when to push and feeling your body push, I know it sounds petty but I felt more accomplished than I had with my first birth. Also the side effects-my babies tend to be on the smaller side (6 lbs 12 oz and 6 lbs 5 oz) so that already makes them more lethargic than a more "average sized baby" but I know the epi can make them even more sleepy which makes for bad eaters...and then the side effects I have, I swelled up pretty badly for a good week or so after the deliveries and I know part of it atleast is from the epi and I hurt my back pretty bad after my second because of lack of full feeling in my core I let my back sink in as I was crawling into the hospital bed-my back hurt for probably a good 2+ weeks after it all.


----------



## MrsHudson

jlw617 said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> Hi jlw! I hope this next birth is different for you! What made you decide against a epi this time?
> 
> A few different things, first the older I've gotten, the more naturally minded I've become but the feeling I had last time in my birth was very empowering so to speak...just actually feeling the urge when to push and feeling your body push, I know it sounds petty but I felt more accomplished than I had with my first birth. Also the side effects-my babies tend to be on the smaller side (6 lbs 12 oz and 6 lbs 5 oz) so that already makes them more lethargic than a more "average sized baby" but I know the epi can make them even more sleepy which makes for bad eaters...and then the side effects I have, I swelled up pretty badly for a good week or so after the deliveries and I know part of it atleast is from the epi and I hurt my back pretty bad after my second because of lack of full feeling in my core I let my back sink in as I was crawling into the hospital bed-my back hurt for probably a good 2+ weeks after it all.Click to expand...

You pretty much listed all my reasons too! I tend to be more of a naturalist anyways and the thought of baby being so drowsy after being born kind of puts me off. I bet it's an amazing feeling listening to your body and following through. I really hope I can experience that. 

I had my 36 week appointment today and my midwife said they'll do everything they can to not induce me. That is the one thing that could happen where I could myself asking for an epi. But he's showing good signs of coming on time so we'll see. I have BH all day every day and weird cramping so hopefully my body is getting prepared. His head is snug against my bladder too lol.


----------



## jlw617

Sounds like you will probably go before 40 weeks! Just remember that if you feel like you're having menstrual cramps painful or not, if they keep coming for an hour or more or if they get increasingly painful/closer together, there's a good chance you might be in labour!

My biggest dilemma has been whether or not to have my waters broken, I had no idea up until not very long ago that it was considered a form of induction...however, I think a lot of women will have it done to get labour going where as I'm already in active labour but I just stop progressing and so it helps my body to keep going and I wonder if I will be in labour forever with it already being as exhausting as it is, im just not sure :shrug:


----------



## NDH

MrsHudson said:


> Sunnydee I know what you mean. We have this guide from our classes that help DH recognize the transition part of labor and when we need to go in. There is still a chance if I deliver fast it'd be in the car but we're willing to take it. I have a Tupperware box full of old towels and pee pads in case that happens. We figure well put the pee pad underneath me no matter what in case my water breaks.

I'm definitely an advocate for staying home as long as possible, but I can honestly think of nothing worse than driving anywhere in transition. Though transition is certainly an easier indication that it's baby time, I would still try to go before transition, or else just stay home and call the ambulance if you want to transfer after the birth. If you're seriously just a couple minutes from hospital maybe and you can try to time it between contractions I guess.


----------



## MrsHudson

jlw617 said:


> Sounds like you will probably go before 40 weeks! Just remember that if you feel like you're having menstrual cramps painful or not, if they keep coming for an hour or more or if they get increasingly painful/closer together, there's a good chance you might be in labour!
> 
> My biggest dilemma has been whether or not to have my waters broken, I had no idea up until not very long ago that it was considered a form of induction...however, I think a lot of women will have it done to get labour going where as I'm already in active labour but I just stop progressing and so it helps my body to keep going and I wonder if I will be in labour forever with it already being as exhausting as it is, im just not sure :shrug:

Thank you for that. Having never been in labor before I wondered if the cramps had to be painful or not. I do get menstrual like cramps frequently but they usually go away within ten minutes are so. They're not painful either it just feels like I'm going to get my period. 

NDH when it comes to that I'm just going to use my gut on when to go the hospital. I told DH last night I feel like the car ride will make me sick. But I know we can make it there within ten minutes so I'm not too horribly worried about it.


----------



## LockandKey

That sounds like braxton hicks you are experiencing, all normal. Maybe this is a bad explanation, but when you are in labor, you sort of just know. You lose your plug, you have that "bloody show," and you ave a clear out, basically diarrhea, and every time you eat, even if it's something small, you get the runs again. I was pretty much doubling over myself crying because of how painful the contractions were. That's established labor :haha:


----------



## jlw617

LockandKey said:


> That sounds like braxton hicks you are experiencing, all normal. Maybe this is a bad explanation, but when you are in labor, you sort of just know. You lose your plug, you have that "bloody show," and you ave a clear out, basically diarrhea, and every time you eat, even if it's something small, you get the runs again. I was pretty much doubling over myself crying because of how painful the contractions were. That's established labor :haha:


I think it's worth noting that every person experiences labour differently ;) for me my labour felt like the worst menstrual cramps I've ever had but it started off like painless menstrual cramps, I never had the clearing out that a lot of women experience, and don't even remember having a bloody show with either of my labours so it's good not to rule out the pains you're having especially if they're persistent! I hope it's soon for you!


----------



## MrsHudson

Thanks ladies! I think you're right it's my BH getting worse. I was in so much pain yesterday I was crying like a crazy woman. But DH and I did our labor positions and it all went away. I'm glad they help!


----------



## MrsG09

MrsHudson said:


> Oh gotch'ya! Silly me I didn't even look at your signature haha. I still hope it goes easier. It's amazing how every pregnancy and birth is different. The birth center sounds amazing. Our hospital is pretty good about all natural but they still make me nervous. I just don't see giving birth as a medical event unless something is wrong.

This about the hospital!!! That is the most nerve-wracking for me, especially since I started out at a private birth center before moving. My hospital also seems really good about natural-births...but it's still a hospital. So I just have to wait and see I guess lol. 

I also think I'll be going by my gut feeling on when to leave for the hospital. Ours is about 35-40 minutes away, so I know we can't leave too late...it's also in a pretty rough neighborhood, so if we leave too early I'll just be roaming the halls of the facility lol. We have a hospital closer but my midwives aren't there (or any midwives for that matter)...and they have something around a 50% c-section rate.

My braxton hicks seem to be getting gradually worse as well. Our Bradley instructor said that often, not always, but often more braxton hicks during pregnancy leads to a quicker and easier labor/deliver. I sure hope so! I told DH if that ends up the case for me, I should be a rock star when the time comes! :rofl:


----------



## MrsHudson

That is far April! I'm sure you'll make it just fine though. Our hospital was so calm I really do feel a bit better about all of it. 

Man if that's true I think I'll be fine lol. I get BH all day every day. It's to the point I just ignore it lol.


----------



## MrsG09

It is, but I agree, I feel like I'll know when we need to leave. And if I'm wrong, well, I think as much as he'd hate it, DH could seriously handle things if he had to. :haha: I feel pretty good about the place as well. I've actually had one of the nurses during two of my prenatal appointments as she's doing clinicals with my midwife practice for her schooling to become a nurse practitioner. I really really liked her, and she said while she might be biased, she loves the people she works with, so I feel like that's a good sign. 

Ha, right!? I have some that are strong enough not to be ignored, but overall, it's like, "oh, stomach was just tight. huh" :rofl:


----------



## MrsHudson

I notice mine the most when I suddenly can't breath. It's funny because it still takes a minute to figure out why. Then I'm like oh yeah BH....

So I had a false labor situation yesterday and I'll be honest, it's going to take some serious focus and help from DH for me to stay natural. That hurt and that wasn't even the worst.


----------



## bombshellmom

MrsHudson said:


> I notice mine the most when I suddenly can't breath. It's funny because it still takes a minute to figure out why. Then I'm like oh yeah BH....
> 
> So I had a false labor situation yesterday and I'll be honest, it's going to take some serious focus and help from DH for me to stay natural. That hurt and that wasn't even the worst.

Hehe you sound like me! Every time DH and I would DTD during my last month I would have these super awful tightening pains that made me actually go to the hospital twice. Both times they stopped within a day, but woah they did not feel like any braxton hicks to me! To my understanding braxton hicks aren't supposed to hurt, right? LOL. Wasn't until I sat up with the worst diarrhea pain ever, to notice my water break...that was real labor for me! It just felt like god awful diarrhea.


----------



## MrsHudson

Haha! Yeah I could see that! I've had BH that hurt but nothing compared to the false labor. That to me felt like the worse period cramps I've ever had. It was down real low not an all over like BH. Luckily I knew it probably wasn't the real deal so I just sent a warning text to DH and then dealt with it until it went away.


----------



## bombshellmom

MrsHudson said:


> Haha! Yeah I could see that! I've had BH that hurt but nothing compared to the false labor. That to me felt like the worse period cramps I've ever had. It was down real low not an all over like BH. Luckily I knew it probably wasn't the real deal so I just sent a warning text to DH and then dealt with it until it went away.

Ah! Do you think you'll go soon?


----------



## jlw617

I think you're going to go soon mrs Hudson! It very well could have been active labour but your body could have stopped for whatever reason, I bet you probably made progress ;)


----------



## MrsHudson

Everyone's bet, and mine included, is for around 39 weeks. Which would be after next Friday. 

At my appointment yesterday, I had them do a cervical check just out of curiosity. I am 1 cm dilated and 75% effaced. I know that doesn't necessarily mean anything but it's good to hear some progress has been made. She said his head and my cervix is super low which is a very good sign. It also explains why dtd hurts so bad now. 

I'll be completely honest with you ladies. After that false labor or whatever it was, I'm kind of worried about the real thing. It hurt really bad and to think it will only get worse scares me. It's going to take some serious focus and will power to go natural. I'm glad I have DH to help me through it.


----------



## MrsG09

I'm really tempted to ask for a cervical check this week. I'd love to know if these contractions and cramps have actually done anything to my cervix or if they're just messing with me. :shrug:

The pain worries me after some of my BH sessions as well, but I also really think all of the endorphins and such pulsing through the body during true labor might possibly make it easier...or at least different? Ha, I honestly have no idea. I do think knowing it's the real deal and knowing that means I finally get to meet my little boy soon should help.


----------



## MrsHudson

I was talking to my mom and she said "I'm not going to lie, it's the worst pain I've ever felt. But it's over before you know it and then you forget." I hope that's true!


----------



## bombshellmom

MrsHudson said:


> I was talking to my mom and she said "I'm not going to lie, it's the worst pain I've ever felt. But it's over before you know it and then you forget." I hope that's true!

True and true!!!! It is definitely the worst pain ever, and I don't know if I mentioned it already on this thread but I remember thinking OMG I'm never doing this again!!!! One kid is just fine! LOL. But it's weird, after birth you get brain fog, as I describe it. It's like you can't really remember what happened.


----------



## hopeb11

i'll share my story with you ladies, i'm sorry it's a bit long, but a natural birth is amazing! 

For being a first time mom I consider myself completely blessed to have had such a quick and easy labor and delivery! From the beginning I knew that I wanted an unmedicated birth with as little disturbance from nurses and drs and let me just say I got exactly that!

It was around 4am that I was woken up with a terrible stomach ache, which was actually contractions!! First one that I timed was at 4:11am, and they were already about 3 or so minutes apart. Well I got my bloody show when I went use the restroom, then I decided to go take a bath and relax because since this was my first baby I expected my labor to be drawn out for hours! Contractions weren't bad at all which is also why I figured it would be awhile. I laid in the tub for about an hour and a half, and by that time I was starting to feel quite a bit of pressure so I decided it was time to head to the hospital, it was now 5:45am. We got everything loaded up because I had yet to put my bags in the car, I was only 37+5 but definitely had been feeling some pressure for about a week. Dr also didn't want to check me for dilation at my 37 week appointment. But anyways, my step children were with us at the time so in route to the hospital we dropped the kids to my mother in law at a gas station, LOL. At that point it was 6:30, as you can tell we weren't in a huge rush because I still wasn't in severe pain and my mother in law said I was too calm to be in labor, but as soon as we got on the interstate thats when I knew it was time because I just wanted to push, and my contractions were maybe 2 minutes apart. We got to the hospital at exactly 7am. Not to mention we only really live 15 minutes from the hospital, but it was a thursday and we caught all the morning work traffic so that was nerveracking to say the least! We valeted the car, and walked up to L&D to check in and everyone was just casually talking to me, asking if it were my first baby and whatnot, because who expects a first time mom to walk into the hospital fully dilated?! Well they gave me a gown and showed me to the delivery room and must have all thought I was exaggerating about saying it's time, cause the nurse said she'd send someone to come hook me all up and check me, well as soon as my butt hit the bed my water broke finally. So she checks for the baby's heartbeat and I tell her I have to push NOW! The nurse tells me to just breath someone is coming check me, well she picked up my gown herself and said OMG I NEED A DR NOW! (as if I didn't just say it was time) lol well the stork nurse comes in because my dr is on his way and the nurse is holding my baby's head so that he doesn't just pop out! they tried to buy time, but my body just pushed him right on out at 7:07, weighing 6 pounds 11 ounces and 19 inches long! It was such an amazing feeling! My mom walked in as the placenta was being delivered, it all happened so quick we didn't have time for pictures or anything which is upsetting but I loved every second of my 3 hour L&D!! and would have a natural birth all over again in a heartbeat! I'm so proud of myself for sticking to what I wanted (not that I would've had a choice at that point, lol).

And heres my little bebe
 



Attached Files:







Instasize_0721161600.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsHudson

Wow! Amazing story and what a beautiful babe. I feel like you're very lucky to have had it happen so fast. Just goes to show you, you know your body better than anyone else. :)

I lost a couple parts of my mucous plug. Hoping he comes soon!


----------



## hopeb11

i'd say lots of sex helped, even if i wasn't too in the mood we would always get the deed done anyways being that semen helps soften the cervix! whether that really helped or not i'll never really know, but i like to think it did! lol birth for me came 6 days after i started losing bits of my mucus plug! so thats hopefully a sure sign for you things will get started soon! good luck! i hope for you a quick and amazing experience!


----------



## bombshellmom

Yes lots of sex!!! I also bounced on a bouncy ball :haha: I think I even tried dancing the baby out as I got so tired and fed up at 39 weeks lol looking like baby is comfy in there!! Hoping your bub comes soon :flower:

I do remember losing my mucus plug about 11 times, though..it was horrible. I would get super excited every single time - - then nothing


----------



## wishfulone

Hello - hope you ladies do not mind me joining. I was just skimming your recent posts. I am also going for a natural birth - this is my 2nd child and #1 didn't go quite as planned (but not getting into that one now). 
I think a HUGE part of your success is going to be going in with a solid birth plan so that your support people and hospital staff know what you are aiming for. Your support person may not be able to remember everything and it is VERY helpful to have things written down on paper to help follow along - along keep in mind, it will not be exactly like you plan, you can write down your desires and goals.


----------



## MrsHudson

Totally agree wishfulone! My hospital asked and reviewed mine and so did my midwives. DH also has a copy in his bag for good measure. I've been shocked at how willing they all were to view and be aware of my birth plan.


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Guys, can I join?? I'm 27 weeks with my second LO. Hoping for a completely natural VBAC!


----------



## wishfulone

That is great, Mrs Hudson. A strong support team is necessary. I labored for 14 hours without any meds, 3 minute contractions. So I have a good idea of how that part will go. I just am not sure how transition is without some pain killer assistance and that is the part that has me a little nervous - I need to work to wash that fear completely away, though.


----------



## MrsHudson

Hi smile! I hope you can do it.

So I did it ladies! We welcomed our baby boy into the world yesterday after 15 hours of labor, 2 of those were pushing. I remained all natural other than them breaking my waters. It was the hardest thing I've ever done and wouldn't have done it without DH and my midwife. If you want the whole story you can go to my pregnancy journal below. 

Wishful transition was extremely hard without pain medicine but they did not give me the choice.


----------



## Smile181c

Congratulations! He's beautiful:)


----------



## wishfulone

oh YAY! How wonderful. I am so very proud of you ! Congrats on your new bundle.


----------



## bombshellmom

Congratulations, mrshudson!!


----------



## MrsG09

Congrats, MrsH! He's so precious!


----------



## jlw617

Congrats!!!! And thanks for posting, I've been gettin a little more nervous about going au natural and this gave me hope!


----------



## MrsHudson

Really jlw, I have to be honest, it was a bit traumatic for both DH and I. BUT I still highly encourage it. Since it was my first baby it was harder than it could have been. As each day goes by I remember less and less (so happy I wrote my birth story as soon as I could). I wasn't proud of it at first because of the mixed emotions I felt and it took me awhile to process it. But now I'm doing better and I'll never regret going natural. I proved to myself I could handle something amazing. 

And now, I'm not scared to get my first tattoo. DH and I want to get something for little baby Oliver and I've never had a tattoo. No pain scares me now lol.


----------



## Smile181c

I'm really nervous about going natural too, but I also know I'll really regret not having the experience if I elect for a c section! (I've experienced labour, just not vaginal birth!) so I'm just gonna see how far I can get! :haha:


----------



## MrsHudson

You can do it! Just remember when you're really in pain, that means it's almost over. Easier said than done but it's the truth.


----------



## wishfulone

Everyday is one step closer to meeting our little babes! I am a bit nervous, but also getting excited to meet my little man. I think that is helping calm my nerves about the potential things that can wrong. You have to be prepared for them, but also not OVER-think them. 
What helped you through transition? That is what I think about the most


----------



## MrsHudson

For me being mentally prepared to give birth is what made my transition stall and move along. Nothing happened until I let my body and mind surrender to the pain. To deal with pain, having DH massage me through each contraction. But really you just have to mentally submit to the pain. I don't know if that makes any sense but that's what helped me.


----------



## wishfulone

That makes sense. You have to be able to relax to open up. I've read a lot of Ina May's and it discusses visualizing opening like a flower or riding waves as contractions come. Now to remember all of that during labor !


----------



## bombshellmom

Well ladies, I'm feeling very discouraged. I had started the process of hiring my doula but DH thinks it's a waste of money and isn't being supportive at all. It also hurts as he started talking about how we can't afford another baby right now - just wasn't being very pleasant last night. 

He also dropped the bomb on me about only wanting 2 kids after we have agreed on 3. 

Feeling pretty down and I just feel like I don't even care at this point. I kinda feel alone in this pregnancy just like I did with DD. I think I'll just text my doula and let her know - not even try for natural birth, won't even strive to breastfeed long as I'm not really supported in that either. Will end up with PPD like last time. :nope:


----------



## MrsHudson

Bombshellmom don't say that! Just because you don't have a doula doesn't mean you can't have an all natural birth. I didn't have one. I knew we couldn't afford it. DH didn't even know what one was until the very end but he does see the value in one. 

Do you have a midwife or OB? Either way I think you can still achieve what you want. Make sure you have a birth plan!!!! Everyone around me took mine very seriously hence why I never got the epi I ended up begging for. 

As for BF, I've had an extremely difficult time with it and actually started on formula. I'm now trying to wean him off that and back onto the boob because I realized that's not what I truly wanted for both of us. If your DH doesn't support you enough, do you have a local La Leche league to go to? I think it would help you a ton with PPD if you can BF.

I hope things get better for you. It could just be hormones so try to relax and stick to your guns. Have a good sit with DH and tell him how you feel. Nothing is better than communication. Even if you feel you sound stupid it's best to get it all out.


----------



## wishfulone

bombshellmom said:


> Well ladies, I'm feeling very discouraged. I had started the process of hiring my doula but DH thinks it's a waste of money and isn't being supportive at all. It also hurts as he started talking about how we can't afford another baby right now - just wasn't being very pleasant last night.
> 
> He also dropped the bomb on me about only wanting 2 kids after we have agreed on 3.
> 
> Feeling pretty down and I just feel like I don't even care at this point. I kinda feel alone in this pregnancy just like I did with DD. I think I'll just text my doula and let her know - not even try for natural birth, won't even strive to breastfeed long as I'm not really supported in that either. Will end up with PPD like last time. :nope:

Oh, please do not get discouraged. Having a doula isnt a guarantee you will end up with a natural birth anyway. While I don't want you to give up on that idea yet, keep an open mind I guess. Your other half needs to get on the same page as you. This is your body and while it is his child as well, you get a bigger say in this one. Keep focused and do not give up already. You can do this, woman!!


----------



## Smile181c

Don't give up hope! Like the other ladies have said, having a doula won't guarantee your natural birth. I won't be having a doula (way too expensive!), and I don't know anyone else IRL who has, and they've all gone natural. MrsHudson's advice was spot on, you just have to change your mindset, and get your head back in the game so to speak :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ArcaneAscent

I'm so happy I found this thread! :) It's nice to read through some of these posts and hear about others' experiences or how you're also looking to go natural.

I am just entering my 3rd trimester and decided not too long ago that I'd really like to try and have a natural birth. It's really in my nature to go all natural for other things, such as organic vegan foods and vitamins, and knowing all the benefits of having a natural birth after having done a lot of reading on it, in addition to being able to be in various birthing positions if necessary (whereas you cannot do anything but lay down if you accept an epidural) really makes me feel natural is the way it was intended.

I am pretty nervous about the experience though.



MrsHudson said:


> Really jlw, I have to be honest, it was a bit traumatic for both DH and I. BUT I still highly encourage it. Since it was my first baby it was harder than it could have been. As each day goes by I remember less and less (so happy I wrote my birth story as soon as I could). I wasn't proud of it at first because of the mixed emotions I felt and it took me awhile to process it. But now I'm doing better and I'll never regret going natural. I proved to myself I could handle something amazing.
> 
> And now, I'm not scared to get my first tattoo. DH and I want to get something for little baby Oliver and I've never had a tattoo. No pain scares me now lol.

Thank you for posting this follow up and for your honest feedback! It's good to hear that as you recover, you really start to remember less and less. I imagine it's a very difficult thing, but once you make it through labor and look at your little one's face, knowing you accomplished something truly incredible just makes it all worth it I'm sure.

I'm planning on trying out the Bradley style of birthing where you essentially just focus on relaxing your body and your breathing and take deeper, slower breaths from your abdomen rather than from your lungs to work with your body through the contractions. I was curious if anyone else here has tried this method?


----------



## jlw617

ArcaneAscent said:


> I'm so happy I found this thread! :) It's nice to read through some of these posts and hear about others' experiences or how you're also looking to go natural.
> 
> I am just entering my 3rd trimester and decided not too long ago that I'd really like to try and have a natural birth. It's really in my nature to go all natural for other things, such as organic vegan foods and vitamins, and knowing all the benefits of having a natural birth after having done a lot of reading on it, in addition to being able to be in various birthing positions if necessary (whereas you cannot do anything but lay down if you accept an epidural) really makes me feel natural is the way it was intended.
> 
> I am pretty nervous about the experience though.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> Really jlw, I have to be honest, it was a bit traumatic for both DH and I. BUT I still highly encourage it. Since it was my first baby it was harder than it could have been. As each day goes by I remember less and less (so happy I wrote my birth story as soon as I could). I wasn't proud of it at first because of the mixed emotions I felt and it took me awhile to process it. But now I'm doing better and I'll never regret going natural. I proved to myself I could handle something amazing.
> 
> And now, I'm not scared to get my first tattoo. DH and I want to get something for little baby Oliver and I've never had a tattoo. No pain scares me now lol.
> 
> Thank you for posting this follow up and for your honest feedback! It's good to hear that as you recover, you really start to remember less and less. I imagine it's a very difficult thing, but once you make it through labor and look at your little one's face, knowing you accomplished something truly incredible just makes it all worth it I'm sure.
> 
> I'm planning on trying out the Bradley style of birthing where you essentially just focus on relaxing your body and your breathing and take deeper, slower breaths from your abdomen rather than from your lungs to work with your body through the contractions. I was curious if anyone else here has tried this method?Click to expand...

I haven't tried it yet but am also planning on using the Bradley method, I highly reccomended husband coached birthing by Bradley for your SO, I feel like part of it is age (we are both nearly 10 years older this time around) but this book has really helped my husband to get excited about and better understand the birthing process and how a natural labour should be and how he can help me :)


----------



## wishfulone

My hubby and I focused a LOT on Bradley when we had our first daughter - and I Did manage for 14 hours of labor without medication but got the epi for my final 6 hours. I went 1 1/2 weeks past due and needed an induction with that one. It wasn't our ideal birthing experience, but in the end, baby and momma were both safe/healthy.

This time around, we are again using Bradley and took some additional classroom courses. Like our first time, we are also working with a Doula who will help both of us through the process. I am overdue once again and hoping to avoid a 2nd induction. THAT is my biggest fear right now.


----------



## ArcaneAscent

jlw617 said:


> I haven't tried it yet but am also planning on using the Bradley method, I highly reccomended husband coached birthing by Bradley for your SO, I feel like part of it is age (we are both nearly 10 years older this time around) but this book has really helped my husband to get excited about and better understand the birthing process and how a natural labour should be and how he can help me :)

Very cool! :thumbup: It's great to hear there are others out there who are interested in the Bradley method as well. I feel like having your husband as your birthing coach too is an incredibly positive way to bring your baby into the world together.



wishfulone said:


> My hubby and I focused a LOT on Bradley when we had our first daughter - and I Did manage for 14 hours of labor without medication but got the epi for my final 6 hours. I went 1 1/2 weeks past due and needed an induction with that one. It wasn't our ideal birthing experience, but in the end, baby and momma were both safe/healthy.
> 
> This time around, we are again using Bradley and took some additional classroom courses. Like our first time, we are also working with a Doula who will help both of us through the process. I am overdue once again and hoping to avoid a 2nd induction. THAT is my biggest fear right now.

That fantastic. I'm certainly open to taking an epidural if I need to, though it would be nice if I could make it through and have a natural birth, but we'll see where my pain tolerance is at. 

I'm really nervous about being told I need an induction too, which makes me wonder if perhaps going to a birthing center instead of a hospital might be a better choice for me. 1 1/2 weeks past due though is a quite awhile. Hopefully this time you'll be okay and won't need one. Good luck!


----------



## wishfulone

I understand, Arcane. Not all inductions go terribly bad. Mine was OKAY - but I desire more than just OKAY. Ultimately, it is most important that momma and baby come out healthy in the end but it seems that modern technology has changed the ways of birthing and a lot of facilities/practitioners are very quick to intervene. Sometimes this is medically necessary and other times, not so much. Because we have many other options now, natural child birth isn't ideal for everybody, and I Am not saying I can do it, because i havent quite. But I sure would like to give it another try, if my body will finally give in and go into labor.


----------



## MrsHudson

ArcaneAscent said:


> I'm so happy I found this thread! :) It's nice to read through some of these posts and hear about others' experiences or how you're also looking to go natural.
> 
> I am just entering my 3rd trimester and decided not too long ago that I'd really like to try and have a natural birth. It's really in my nature to go all natural for other things, such as organic vegan foods and vitamins, and knowing all the benefits of having a natural birth after having done a lot of reading on it, in addition to being able to be in various birthing positions if necessary (whereas you cannot do anything but lay down if you accept an epidural) really makes me feel natural is the way it was intended.
> 
> I am pretty nervous about the experience though.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> Really jlw, I have to be honest, it was a bit traumatic for both DH and I. BUT I still highly encourage it. Since it was my first baby it was harder than it could have been. As each day goes by I remember less and less (so happy I wrote my birth story as soon as I could). I wasn't proud of it at first because of the mixed emotions I felt and it took me awhile to process it. But now I'm doing better and I'll never regret going natural. I proved to myself I could handle something amazing.
> 
> And now, I'm not scared to get my first tattoo. DH and I want to get something for little baby Oliver and I've never had a tattoo. No pain scares me now lol.
> 
> Thank you for posting this follow up and for your honest feedback! It's good to hear that as you recover, you really start to remember less and less. I imagine it's a very difficult thing, but once you make it through labor and look at your little one's face, knowing you accomplished something truly incredible just makes it all worth it I'm sure.
> 
> I'm planning on trying out the Bradley style of birthing where you essentially just focus on relaxing your body and your breathing and take deeper, slower breaths from your abdomen rather than from your lungs to work with your body through the contractions. I was curious if anyone else here has tried this method?Click to expand...

My midwife encouraged me to share my story as much as possible and she told me my view of it was more "realistic" then what some women convey. I made it to the hospital at 6cm but I feel like I still should've stayed home longer and that would've sped things up. Plus I needed to let go mentally a lot sooner. Otherwise it all went according to plan. 

Really at two weeks PP I don't even really remember what contractions felt like. I know they hurt a heck of s lot more once my water was broke but that's it. The crowning I'll never forget though. Thankfully that part doesn't last long. 

We did the Bradley method. Our instructor is also a doula and she was amazing. I wish I could've hired her. She didn't really teach straight from the handbook but more on experience. Out of all the positions she taught us we only used one lol. But DH knew how to help me and he never left my side nor did he ever stop touching me.


----------

